# Big Cities Madness



## DennysAndrade (Jan 22, 2009)

All big cities in the world have things that´s nonsense. Tell us yours.

São Paulo.
July of 2006.
Organized crime leaders in jail order a major mess in the city in protest against their transfer to a different, far and more high-security facility. Lots of police bases were attacked and cops killed in a single day. People in São Paulo got scared and hysterical. This photo was taken of a major crossroad people (tried to) use (earlier that day) to go home.


----------



## MexiQuebecois (Sep 22, 2008)

What kind of madness exactly are you referring to?

Here's a picture of a protest in Mexico City against drug cartels and the insecurity throughout the country.


----------



## DFDalton (Jul 16, 2009)

I don't live there, but what instantly comes to mind as an example of a city going "mad" on a regular basis is Detroit's "Devil's Night". It happens every October 30th. According to Wikipedia, it apparently started in the 1930s as a semi-innocent night of mishief and petty vandalism (eggings, soaping windows, etc), but devolved by the 1980s into a situation where literally hundreds of arson fires were being set in abandoned houses each year. It reached a peak in 1984 when over 800 fires were set.


----------



## Seattlelife (May 15, 2007)

^^

800 fires in one night? What's even crazier is I had no prior knowledge about it. I'm going to re listen to Eminem's "Devil's Night."

This is an interesting thread.


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

DFDalton said:


> I don't live there, but what instantly comes to mind as an example of a city going "mad" on a regular basis is Detroit's "Devil's Night". It happens every October 30th. According to Wikipedia, it apparently started in the 1930s as a semi-innocent night of mishief and petty vandalism (eggings, soaping windows, etc), but devolved by the 1980s into a situation where literally hundreds of arson fires were being set in abandoned houses each year. *It reached a peak in 1984 when over 800 fires were set*.


:nuts: Jesus! I bet that place is surely going to look like a battleground in the next couple weeks! The one from Brazil is interesting aswell.


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

800 houses in one night? This is mad!

It reminds me of May 1st in Berlin. Every year it comes to street battles between ultraleft groupings and the police. 
In 2009, hundreds of cars have been inflamed, the state mobilised 6,000 policemen, 273 were hurt.


----------



## Plateau Mont-Royal (Sep 21, 2009)

In Montreal we love our riots. The more police cars burned, the better!:nuts: (disclaimer: that was sarcasm, I don't support this stuff)


----------



## Shera (Oct 11, 2009)

DFDalton said:


> I don't live there, but what instantly comes to mind as an example of a city going "mad" on a regular basis is Detroit's "Devil's Night". It happens every October 30th. According to Wikipedia, it apparently started in the 1930s as a semi-innocent night of mishief and petty vandalism (eggings, soaping windows, etc), but devolved by the 1980s into a situation where literally hundreds of arson fires were being set in abandoned houses each year. It reached a peak in 1984 when over 800 fires were set.


Wow, this must explain why there are so many vacant properties throughout the old neighborhoods of Detroit where there should have been houses.


----------



## Looking/Up (Feb 28, 2008)

Plateau Mont-Royal said:


> In Montreal we love our riots. The more police cars burned, the better!:nuts: (disclaimer: that was sarcasm, I don't support this stuff)


And most of these riots are a result of hockey games. :banana:


----------



## Plateau Mont-Royal (Sep 21, 2009)

Looking/Up said:


> And most of these riots are a result of hockey games. :banana:


And rock concerts


----------

